
How we halved our memory consumption in Rails with jemalloc - carmenhchung
I recently wrote a blog post on how we halved our memory consumption, and drastically increased speed, in our Ruby on Rails app just by switching to jemalloc: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;rubyinside&#x2F;how-we-halved-our-memory-consumption-in-rails-with-jemalloc-86afa4e54aa3 
If anyone has any thoughts, or other tips for performance optimisation, please do leave a comment!
======
Tomte
Please read the guidelines dor this site and submit your blog post the normal
way: Title and URL, without text. You can put your commentary in, well, a
comment.

